
The Boom Hierarchy (1993) [pdf] - theaeolist
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.49.3252&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
kbob
Interesting stuff. Can anyone explain what "pair projection" mentioned in
section 4.6 is? I've not heard the term, and neither has DuckDuckGo.

~~~
pkhuong
Projection functions for pairs, so first/second (i.e., (A, B) -> A, (A, B) ->
B).

